# problème de compilation ac le terminal sous léopard



## Le.Chat (27 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir les gens !

Voici mon soucis :
Je viens de passer sous léopard, et depuis je n'arrive plus à compiler.
Je développe : J'apprends le C et le C++, j'ai l'habitude de faire de petits fichiers en .c et .h. Lorsque j'ai voulu m'y remettre après avoir installé léopard, j'ai eu un message d'erreur bizarre (pas de pb de syntaxe affiché en tt cas) Comme il m'arrive de faire svt des âneries, j'ai revu mon code, mais je n'ai rien trouvé. En désespoir de cause, j'ai fait un "hello world" mais là, tjs le même message d'erreur, et à ce stade, c'est pas le code qui est en cause....
Voilà le message : 


> /usr/bin/ld: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-apple-darwin8/4.0.1/../../../libSystem.dylib unknown flags (type) of section 6 (__TEXT,__dof_plockstat) in load command 0
> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status


ça inspire qq'un ?

J'ai essayé de compiler sur Xcode, mais il ne démarre plus (version 2.4 qui date de tiger) et je ne peux pas, pr l'instant, installer le nouveau vu que le CD est ac mon frère (edition familiale oblige...) Bref, je suis très embêtée pcq je ne peux plus coder cz moi ! ! !

Merci d'avance pour toute solution 
Le.Chat


----------



## ntx (27 Novembre 2007)

Vu que tu viens de mettre ton OS à jour, il faudrait faire de même avec les outils de dév. Ils doivent être dispo sur le site Developpeur d'Apple.


----------



## Le.Chat (28 Novembre 2007)

Merci !
Je faire mes mises à jour 
Par contre, j'attendrai de récupérer le DVD plutot que d'aller sur le site apple developper, parce que je ne sais pas si tu as lu la charte qu'ils te demandent d'accepter,mais elle est tout à fait inacceptable....

Le.Chat


----------



## ntx (28 Novembre 2007)

Qu'est-ce qui te dérange à ce point ?  De toute façons si tu veux les mises à jour de Xcode tu seras bien obligé d'y passer, et comme la version sur ton DVD est sûrement buggée à fond (version .0 oblige) ...


----------

